# PPM and BPM is it the same?



## D.gilly (Sep 25, 2005)

PPM parts per million ( usually fertilizers, water quality ie nitrates,iron, gh )
BPM bubbles per minute ( usually co2 or other gasses )

PPM can be measured with test kits depending on what thing you want to know the parts per million of.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

I'm pretty sure that this question relates to CO2.

And BPM is nothing more than a count of bubbles per minute. It's nothing more than that. Can't be converted to anything and will differ greatly due to a large number of variables.

PPM is parts per million. And it's a measure of how much of something is in something else. In this case CO2.

If you want to measure the PPM of your CO2 you can measure you pH and your kH and use the CO2 chart (they are everywhere, I have a large one in my Guide).

Note that the pH/kH/CO2 chart is not that accurate due to large variables in the testing method and the likely chance you have something other than bicarbonates and CO2 in the water.


----------

